# GENETICS. How big are your wrists and biceps?



## bigmitch69 (May 14, 2008)

I don't have the best genetics ha ha. I have tiny wrists 16.5cm (about 6.5 inches) and my biceps are 42cm (16.5 inches)

How big are your wrists and biceps?


----------



## glanzav (Sep 11, 2008)

wrists are 26cm biceps are 46cm

so about 8 and 18inches wouldnt say its genetics though just hard work

all my family are weak have and slim i started out under 10 stone


----------



## bigmitch69 (May 14, 2008)

glanzav said:


> wrists are 26cm biceps are 46cm
> 
> so about 8 and 18inches wouldnt say its genetics though just hard work
> 
> all my family are weak have and slim* i started out under 10 stone*


I'm with you there, i started training when i was about 21 and was only 10 stone. 6 foot and a streak of p1ss until i started lifting ha ha!

I think i could possibly add another 3/4 inch - 1 inch to my arm with hard work but i doubt any more.

I was just curious how big other peeps wrists are compared to upper arms.


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER (May 28, 2006)

wrists 7, biceps 19


----------



## glanzav (Sep 11, 2008)

why you going by wrist size to bicep

aslong as your neck calfs and biceps are there or there about the same size thats what you should go by

thats how they look at things

by them all being the same size shows good proportion


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

Rules state that your biceps should hit there theoretical best at 10 inches bigger then your wrist. I assume that's were this question is coming from, be interesting to see how that holds up in the real world.

for the record 7 and 16.8

guess i need to work harder.


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

Small.

And you can't measure your bicep, you can however measure your upper arm


----------



## bigmitch69 (May 14, 2008)

glanzav said:


> why you going by wrist size to bicep
> 
> aslong as your neck calfs and biceps are there or there about the same size thats what you should go by
> 
> ...


I understand the proportion side of things for shows and i try my best to stay proportioned (legs to upper body) but i don't compete mate.

I was just wondering if there is a ratio of wrist size to maxium upper arm size. I know there are lots of factors to conider so really was just throwing the question out there because i'm curious to see if anyone has a wrist my size and has 20inch arms ha ha, i'd like to know if there are any genetic monsters out there wiv massive wrists/ arms and because i'm a little bored.


----------



## bigmitch69 (May 14, 2008)

d4ead said:


> *Rules state that your biceps should hit there theoretical best at 10 inches bigger then your wrist. I assume that's were this question is coming from, be interesting to see how that holds up in the real world*.
> 
> for the record 7 and 16.8
> 
> guess i need to work harder.


 :thumb:


----------



## bigmitch69 (May 14, 2008)

Heinkeken said:


> Small.
> 
> And you can't measure your bicep, you can however measure your upper arm


Ha ha OK smart @rse, you knew what i was getting at. Reps!

Small???? Come on then, sizes.


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

:lol:

Wrists are 7''

Upper arm 15''

Bit of a unit, me lol


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

Heinkeken said:


> :lol:
> 
> Wrists are 7''
> 
> ...


This, although my wrists used to be 6.5" they seem to have got thicker since I was 18/19...odd.


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

wrists 8, arms were 19" but to scared to measure now due to rapid shrinkage :crying:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

RS2007 said:


> wrists 8, arms were 19" but to scared to measure now due to rapid shrinkage :crying:


Ok then RS - my "Faticeps"(  ) just recently broke the 18" mark cold, they are 18 1/4" with hot bi's and 18 1/2" with hot tri's. My wrist is just under 7"

Now, get them measured and no porkies


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Uriel said:


> Ok then RS - my "Faticeps"(  ) just recently broke the 18" mark cold, they are 18 1/4" with hot bi's and 18 1/2" with hot tri's. My wrist is just under 7"
> 
> Now, get them measured and no porkies


But Im fookin georgeous, while you are so fugly you had to put your back to the camera for your avi for fear of breaking the lens :lol:

Oh aye, and I have arms carved by micheal-angelo himself, aint all about size 

(come on, just let me live on deluded, give a guy a break)

EDIT 18.5 stone-cold right now, reasonably lean, but flat as fcuk - only on 120g of carbs per day just now, off all sauce for 4 weeks, take that faticep man


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

the bicep measurement being 10" bigger than your wrist thing is an old wives tale lol i'm no genetic freak and even i have had my arms up at 20" (fat right enough) with 7" wrists,before i started prep this year my arms were a lean 19.5" cold.

Think about the likes of Lee Priest,Phil Heath or big Ron even,their upper arm measurement will be way in excess of 10" bigger than their wrists,but then again those guys are real genetic freaks!


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2009)

My wrists are 6.5 and my upper arm measures 18"


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

5" wrists and 23" biceps

This is internet FFS


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

RS2007 said:


> But Im fookin georgeous, while you are so fugly you had to put your back to the camera for your avi


Mate, you are deluded.

My back is to the camera to give you fvcking Tshirt boys half a chance.

My face causes instant Wide ons and empties knickers left right and centre. I'll post it up soon - you fvcking asked for it, yer misses will know for sure you're a munter - be warned


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

Wrist size is not an accurate way to determine potential arm size.The most important factor is muscle length.flex your arm, at no more than right angles.measure the distance where the muscle ends and the tendon inserts into the elbow joint.Anything an inch and less is above average.1-2 inches average.triceps are a bit more difficult.the only way they can be judged(without seeing them) is to flex the arm straight down.measure the distance from the elbow joint to the INSIDE EDGE of the horseshoe.Anything under three inches, is above average. the other heads are not as easy to evaluate without seeing them.


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

Wrists - 8"

Arms - A tad under 18", they were 17.5 when I was el naturale


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Haven't checked wrists, but biceps are 16" at 17 years old.


----------



## volatileacid (Dec 28, 2005)

Uriel said:


> Mate, you are deluded.
> 
> My back is to the camera to give you fvcking Tshirt boys half a chance.
> 
> My face causes instant Wide ons and empties knickers left right and centre. I'll post it up soon - you fvcking asked for it, yer misses will know for sure you're a munter - be warned


 :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

jw007 said:


> 5" wrists and 23" biceps
> 
> This is internet FFS


Liar liar pants on fire.... :lol: :whistling:

I must have big bones or something pmsl.... my wrists are 6.5 inches which is the same as some of the guys on here :confused1:


----------



## musclefox (Oct 21, 2008)

My wrists are 6.5 and arms 17, calves 18 neck 19.5..


----------



## Lou (Jul 27, 2008)

Mmm....ok I'll play this game - 6.5 inch wrists - 16.5 inch arms pumped -15.5 inches cold.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Lou said:


> Mmm....ok I'll play this game - 6.5 inch wrists - 16.5 inch arms pumped -15.5 inches cold.


sweet but a few fragile ego's will be smarting I think


----------



## Britbb (Sep 7, 2007)

At the moment whilst bulked up (not fully bulked but near enough i guess):

Wrists are 8.5 inch

Arms are 22 inch cold


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Britbb said:


> At the moment whilst bulked up (not fully bulked but near enough i guess):
> 
> Wrists are 8.5 inch
> 
> *Arms are 22 inch cold*


Fooking hell mate!!!! :rockon:


----------



## ryoken (Jan 8, 2009)

wrist 7.5 and upper arm is 18.5


----------



## MattF450 (Apr 9, 2009)

bigmitch69 said:


> I don't have the best genetics ha ha. I have tiny wrists 16.5cm (about 6.5 inches) and my biceps are 42cm (16.5 inches)
> 
> How big are your wrists and biceps?


I am the same fella!

6.5 inch wrists--16.5 inch biceps! :thumbup1:


----------



## gerg (Aug 17, 2008)

6" wrists, 14" arms


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

10" & 20" respectively.

J


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

Britbb said:


> At the moment whilst bulked up (not fully bulked but near enough i guess):
> 
> Wrists are 8.5 inch
> 
> *Arms are 22 inch cold*


 mg:

:rockon:


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

my wrists are 7.5 inch

my biceps are 18.5inches cold


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

7.5 inch wrists, 17.5 inch arms (cold). But as others have said, I think it's coincidence.


----------



## Lou (Jul 27, 2008)

Uriel said:


> sweet but a few fragile ego's will be smarting I think


LOL!! You are not one of those fragile egos are you Uriel? :lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2009)

7.5 and currently 19 (have been a hair under 20 bulked).


----------



## JohnOvManc (Oct 25, 2003)

6.25" - 17.5"


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

WTF!


----------



## ichigo (Dec 22, 2008)

Wrists are 7''

Upper arm 15''

:confused1:


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2009)

powerlifter8 said:


> WTF!


 Thank you for this constructive and highly valuable post!


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

essexboy said:


> Wrist size is not an accurate way to determine potential arm size.The most important factor is muscle length.flex your arm, at no more than right angles.measure the distance where the muscle ends and the tendon inserts into the elbow joint.Anything an inch and less is above average.1-2 inches average.triceps are a bit more difficult.the only way they can be judged(without seeing them) is to flex the arm straight down.measure the distance from the elbow joint to the INSIDE EDGE of the horseshoe.Anything under three inches, is above average. the other heads are not as easy to evaluate without seeing them.





weeman said:


> the bicep measurement being 10" bigger than your wrist thing is an old wives tale lol i'm no genetic freak and even i have had my arms up at 20" (fat right enough) with 7" wrists,before i started prep this year my arms were a lean 19.5" cold.
> 
> Think about the likes of Lee Priest,Phil Heath or big Ron even,their upper arm measurement will be way in excess of 10" bigger than their wrists,but then again those guys are real genetic freaks!


essex boy 100% right way more accurate (flex last issue) , i wouldnt call it an old wives tale as such as just a very rough guide, most of the pros will break the 10" mark but most people can and do stick prety close to it.


----------

